# Which type of crate is better?



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I was wondering which crate would be better to get, the hard plastic or the wire type. I plan on using an xpen until he is all the way trained. We have a vacation home and spend weekends there, so it needs to be portable and easy to transport. I know of someone that has a hard plastic one and when they travel, the dog is in the crate in the back seat between the kids. This sounds good to me. Would a wire one be as convenient to use like that? The plastic ones seem so dark and private and the wire ones seem so open.

Should I plan on putting him in a small sherpa carrier whenever we bring him in the car all the time for short trips around town? I know some people let their dogs jump in the back seat for short trips. 

I'm goona need alot of help...first doggie ever!


----------



## agilitygrandma (Apr 3, 2007)

I use wire crates at home for night time, but like the soft sided crates for traveling. They're easier to transport, collapse and fit into a traveling bag, and are very light weight. I find the hard plastic and wire ones bulky and heavy to carry around. That's just my personal preference, but you might want to consider one of them. 

I use a doggie car seat for traveling in the car. The car seat hooks into the seat belt, and the dog wears a harness that also hooks onto the seat belt. The dog is safe, people are safe because in an accident neither the dog nor a crate becomes a missile flying through the car, and the dog is elevated and can see what's going on. I never have a dog loose in the car.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

I bought the wire typed for when I begin crate training.We got a medium size one but it came with a divider which we will be using until he grows up a bit.I don't know about others,but mine is very easy to put together and take apart if I needed to. I'm in the same boat as you.Never owned a dog before and this will be my first puppy.Just counting the days till the 21st.Good Luck in your search for a crate.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

For the house, we have hard plastic crates and wire crates. My dogs prefer the plastic crates for their sleeping (naps during the day as well as all night). They climb in themselves. I think they like the more den-like feel of the plastic crates.

For the car, I prefer the wire crates for safety reasons. They are much more stable, not prone to roll and wouldn't crack open as easily if we were in a wreck. The downside of them is that a wire crate takes up more room than my plastic crates, but I prefer safety to having extra space. 

When I use the motorhome, I take both types of crates.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

We use a wire crate for Ricky and for Sammy. When Ricky was a baby, we seprated the space with a board for a few weeks.

For the car, we bought a booster seat for dogs but Ricky gets very anxious and drooly in there, so we also tried his crate (big and bulky!) as well as a harness attached to the seat belt clip in the seat. He is fine with both, but the crate is just not convenient to drag around. We've been using the seat harness and he actually lies down which I think might be very helpful in keeping him calm. Sammy uses the booster seat and seemed fine the one and only time I took him out for a 5 min. drive. We shall see how things work....


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Sam also sleeps in his plastic crate. When he was a baby I also had a wire crate in the kitchen, but I covered it with a towel to make it more den like. Now that Sam is completely crate trained a use a soft sided crate to travel to shows with. It weights only 7 pounds and folds up into a case, easy to carry. (A dog that is not crate trained could easily chew their way out of the soft sided) Hope this helps.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The wire ones will make noise in the car.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oreo sleeps in his plastic crate. We have been taking that same crate with us whenever we go in the car - we buckle it in. It seems he associates sleeping with the car now  I think I will look into the soft sided ones for the car. Debbie, where did you purchase your soft sided crate?

I think I may consider a soft one.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I use the wire crate in the car - black ones made by Precision not a recommendation just the one that I was able to find at a reasonable price - it makes a little noise but it is not too bad . Once the crates and dogs are in - no room for people in the car .. Sorry !!
I had the hard sided plastic crate for my German shorthair - he never liked it so I decided to try the wire ones with my Havnese . Personally I think it is all about what you like and what works for you . Yo are right I have to cover the wire ones but I can see the dogs better and this is reassuring to me .
I just look in the rearview mirror and I can se how they are doing ..
Be carful Target is selling collapsable crates and they are not sturdy enough .
You can get a good nylon crate (that collapses )at sit stay .com or Petco .
They do have a disclaimer that perhaps the dog could chew or scratch through it ..
I could see this with larger dogs definetly not so sure about Havanese maybe one that is totally panicked .. so be forwarned ..


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Helen: I got Sam's "Canine Camper" on ebay, shipped from the US, it was cheaper than buying one locally. The size I got is 18 inches. The cat loves it too.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Jan.
I use the wire crate with the xpen when I need to during the day. You can hook the xpen right to it. For night, Houston loves to sleep in his plastic travel crate. I think it makes him feel nice and safe.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I use a wire crate inside the expen for daytime (her own little condo), and the small plastic crate for bedtime and travel. I put Izzy into our bed and she happily walks into her "bed" on the nightstand. I can even leave the door open and she would rather stay in her bed than join us! I don't think she likes the continuous on/off blanket routine I go through!
For travel, I have been putting the plastic crate in the back seat, buckled in. I worry about the safety of it as there aren't any airbags in her crate! The soft sided crate would be a great idea and one I'll look into. 
When I first got Izzy, I used the plastic crate most of the time as she seemed more comfortable in it. As she has gotten used to us, she likes her wire crate and expen better.
Oh, I also used the plastic crate in other rooms when I was busy and couldn't watch her or she needed a nap. She knows that supper time for us is nap time for her and she never whines about it. She's been so good about her potty training that I don't need it as often, but I'm not sure what I would have done without it! She still naps during supper preparation and eating which is nice.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for all your suggestions. We have a little time to figure out just what we feel is best for us. I appreciate all your input and experience! 

I have to say one thing...

I never grew up with a dog or ever had a dog. I've been exposed to a few dog owners in my close family, and that has made me get the "itch". Havee hasn't even arrived yet...and I have fleeting thoughts of getting a second one!!! WHAT HAS GOTTEN INTO ME??? If my husband knew this, he'd think I was totally insane 

And I thought my daughter was nuts when she got her #2! Maybe I'm going through a midlife crisis..............


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's funny, but understandable with all the talk of multiples here, Jan. Hang in there. It is much easier to train and set routines with one. Try to get a handle on that potty training, especially since you haven't had a dog before.

I'm looking forward to hearing about your pup when he arrives!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Don't worry, I know I'd never tackle potty and housetraining for more than one puppy at a time! Especially considering how inexperienced I am with it all. 

I meant down the road when things have settled down...or maybe they don't ever settle down?!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree with Kimberly - it is important to bond with your first dog and to learn his personality before you introduce another one . No to mention the potty training and the basic training and socialization which I think is very important . They also should have been to a puppy class .. 
.. The energy definetly changes and you are not quite as important .
I had Asta for 4 years and I never really wanted another one when I had him . He was fine on his won he did not seem to need a companion .
Cosmo really benefits from having a buddy ..


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> I meant down the road when things have settled down...or maybe they don't ever settle down?!


Jan, some of them do seem like perpetual puppies, so maybe your guess is right! LOL


----------

